# [gentoo] AMD64 ou IA64 (Résolu)

## julroy67

Hello @ll,

ça fait quelques temps que je me pose la question, j'ai un Core2Quad en AMD64, mais je sais qu'il existe aussi IA64 c'est quoi la différence entre les 2 ? Je ferais mieux d'utiliser l'IA64 ? J'ai eu beau chercher, j'ai rien trouvé de bien concluant ou j'ai pas trouvé les mots clés qu'il fallait.

Alors si quelqu'un à des infos précises sait-on jamais.

----------

## elgrande71

Tu veux parler de la variable CHOST ou de l'option quand tu compiles ton noyau quand tu dois choisir Generic x86_64 ou Athlon64 ou Core2/Xeon  ?

----------

## julroy67

Pas l'option du noyau justement ^^, en fait c'est pas EMT64 mais de IA64 que je voulais parler.

----------

## elgrande71

En fait, un Core2Quad dispose du même jeu d'instructions 64 bits qu'un Core2Duo, c'est à dire EMT64 qui lui même est un clone du jeu d'instructions des Athlon64 donc AMD64. Le jeu IA64 est seulement destiné aux processeurs Itanium 64 bits et seulement eux.

----------

## julroy67

Ah ok, merci, le AMD d'AMD64 porte à confusion, dommage qu'ils aient conservé ce nom du fait qu'AMD a eu en premier les 64 bits.

----------

## elgrande71

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Ah ok, merci, le AMD d'AMD64 porte à confusion, dommage qu'ils aient conservé ce nom du fait qu'AMD a eu en premier les 64 bits.

 

Bah ça a duré quelques temps sans "concurrents". Et dès que les Intel sont arrivés ça a représenté (et ça représente toujours) trop de travail pour les dev de passer toute la branche "amd64" vers une branche nouvelle "x86_64". 

[private joke]J'imagine qu'ils en sont seulement à l'écriture du quiz à destination des dev qui auront à faire cette tâche  :Laughing:  [/private joke]

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [private joke]J'imagine qu'ils en sont seulement à l'écriture du quiz à destination des dev qui auront à faire cette tâche  [/private joke]

 

Héhéhé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [private joke]J'imagine qu'ils en sont seulement à l'écriture du quiz à destination des dev qui auront à faire cette tâche  [/private joke]

 

[private joke 2]   Anigel ! Sors de ce corps !   :Mr. Green:     [/private joke 2]

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [private joke 2]   Anigel ! Sors de ce corps !      [/private joke 2]

 

 :Laughing:  Je vois qu'on partage les mêmes sources

----------

## boozo

btw: pourtant même si c'est un problème ni bloquant ni critique qui coûterait en effet pas mal de travail pour valider la migration, c'est vrai qu'au niveau QA ce serait bien pourtant   :Rolling Eyes: 

je n'ai pas fait gaffe ni lancé de recherches mais y'a pas eu une GELP là-dessus ?

----------

